# Mexican Brick



## DaFreak (Jul 24, 2019)

Forum is "what are you smoking" and this is a "What was I smoking" really, hope it's fine here.

Anyway I used to smoke a lot of Mexican Brick in the 80s. We were kids and the choice was Mexican Brick, Da Green, and Da Dro. Anyway God damn if that Mexican brick filled with seeds wasn't some of the best weed I've ever smoked. I can't tell if it's because I was a kid and didn't know better and nostalgia thrown is, or if it was actually that good. It shouldn't have been good, half the weight was seeds. But it was just so right. That smell was out of the world. Fcking giggling all night. Say Im not the only one.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 25, 2019)

We don't get Mexican brick up here, but I definitely got way way higher when I was a kid, I remember being so baked that you almost got the spins, sometimes you were so stoned you legit thought you were not going to be ok, so I would say that it probably was garbage just a young adolescent brain, of course I'm sure not all Mexican brick is the same maybe you did hit on some good shit.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2019)

Looked like shit but got you high asf.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

you should try it down in Mexico.......

we still get it in my area.....sometimes seedy and sometime no seeds.....


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2019)

I have never been to Mexico which is a shame, because I love Mexican food and those latino girls, oh my. Missed my chance back when I lived in L.A.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

there is alot better mexican food down there, than you know. Last time i was there was in 99, before the cartels started taking over. Had a blast....used to stay at friends place which he had along the beach.....sit back enjoy some dos xx's, nice plate of food, and a good roll......made life very nice for a while..


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2019)

We had a few really nice Mexican restaurants in Japan. Very different than what Americans think of when they think Mexican. We had tacos of course, not the tortilla chip type, just normal tacos but really good variety of fish dishes, vegetarian etc.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2019)

We are actually doing tacos tonight, dry spice rubbed chicken thighs with plenty of cilantro, lime, cabbage and flour tortillas. I like using tortillas because they are bigger. We got an authentic street food type taco place in town, boars head pulled meat is out of this world.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 30, 2019)

bought a zip of it for 80 bucks probably 10 years ago now, last time I had seen it but havent been looking for it since. I agree though, as a kid it got me sky high but now it was all just headache garbage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2019)

eh not me, some of the stuff coming up this day in age, is actually pretty good, course i'm in a state where most like it's gets dropped off first.


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 2, 2019)

I have had fire from Mexico straight from the Sierra I have also helped grow some down there brick weed became obsolete literally overnight. 

The problem was a lot of people would grow it and brick it up right after they cut it so I would literally get moldy or it would sit for years waiting to cross but the best mecky came from Arizona


----------



## D'sNuts (Dec 17, 2019)

When I moved to California from Maine and our $50 eights of chemdog, I gave my friend $60 for a bag and I got an ounce of brick weed.


----------



## kingromano (Dec 17, 2019)

had " jamaican" brick 10 years ago .. never saw it again
was ok i fund .. for some people it was disgusting lol XD full of broken seeds .. pressed in blocks
grown in mass probably in jamaica


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 17, 2019)

It really wasn't that great I sold hundreds of lbs of it and don't miss it. I do miss the money though lol.


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m trying to pop some seeds straight from Mexico right now, they must not be viable... I wanted to grow it out... got some brick weed from da Bahamas tho.. see below 
One of these days I plan on TRYING to germinate these seeds.. Call them my ‘Bahama Mamas’..
Later that day I came across this...some better bud but honestly that garbage looking weed smoked just as good!!


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 25, 2019)

ive had some decent schwag back in the day...some seeded bud is not really bad at all...……...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 25, 2019)

I miss mexican bricks! I'm from Oklahoma. seen an ocean of them. The price was right, the smoke was consistent quality, the high was good. Have seen some garbage, but the average was decent. The "hydro" we could get was around a 7 on a scale of 1-10. Then all of the herb became buzzwords and looked nice, tasted good, cost way more, and was just meh.... Disappointed in Colorado recreational. All I ever got was bunk to mediocre. Oklahoma medicinal is a little better. Mediocre to pretty decent. "Oklahoma is ok." That's our slogan. Still basically black market prices though. Boo. At least it is legal. I have had some pretty good herbs in my life. I had a Mexican friend share some personal stash from family. It looked like trash. Too dry, all stringy, wispy. Stripped off them stem as a powder. I took off like a rocket. Flying. 12 out of 10 on the sativa scale. Wow! I always wondered what the Mexican bricks would have been like if they had been premium produce and not pressed.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 25, 2019)

I’d say the dark brown shit and stringy shit is the worst lol


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 25, 2019)

I smoke cbd shit right now and some Mexican fame would hit the spot right now


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 25, 2019)

Flame*


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 26, 2019)

i would almost consider making a bold statement that todays weed lacks a lot of the character that old weed used to have.
Its all kush squared to the nth degree these days with all the emphasis on high thc, but as we know now and for some reason are neglecting the fact that thc percentage has only a small part to play . its all market hype , og kush crosses and high thc sells. id say grow the older strains, landraces and Mexican bag seed if you wanna get really high


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 27, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> i would almost consider making a bold statement that todays weed lacks a lot of the character that old weed used to have.
> Its all kush squared to the nth degree these days with all the emphasis on high thc, but as we know now and for some reason are neglecting the fact that thc percentage has only a small part to play . its all market hype , og kush crosses and high thc sells. id say grow the older strains, landraces and Mexican bag seed if you wanna get really high



Dude I had like over 100 bag seeds and I threw them out. This was when I was like 18 years old. I wish I hadn’t done that hah.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 27, 2019)

It’s funny...12 years ago when I was 18, there were like maybe 4 states with medical marijuana. All I wanted to do was grow bud. Now, most of America has medical marijuana. I live in one of the few states where it’s still illegal. In Wisconsin, these past few months have seen a lot of legislation in congress about marijuana. I hope they allow smoking if it passes. I love a few pulls from a vape. I think the senate majority leader is in favor of it but his fellow republicans are against it.


----------



## conor c (Jan 4, 2020)

We dont really get it in the uk closest we used to get was thai stick jamaican bricked up or african weed bricked up aint seen any in years still got a few of the thai seeds and probably a few others maybe worth a look some point dont imagine will be the exact same indoors plus the flowering times will be long as well so its on the future to do list


----------



## ToneOZ (Jan 7, 2020)

Some of the best ive grown out was from mexi brick back in early 2000's. COMPLETELY different turnout from what it was when i got it out of the bag. Id say 10x better, but went reallh long and was a low yielding sativa. My 2 cents


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 7, 2020)

Georgia in the 80s had plenty of brick. Breakin it up and baggin the ol flip top baggies, seeds and stems, tryin to "fluff" it up. Lol. Good ol days.


----------

